# A3 Cab post locked?



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Just wondered why?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe because it should be on one of the other forums here.... :wink:

Feks. this one: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewforum.php?f=9


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you seen a picture of the A3?
I'd lock it too!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Have you seen a picture of the A3?
> I'd lock it too!


I agree with you here Tosh. It looks like they didn't finish the rear of the car as a convertible :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Big picture of it on the Audi website.

Looks l [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------

